# Next Bucks Meet - **TONIGHT!** - Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry I've left this is a bit late - been really busy with the house, trying to get it ready for prospective buyers - hope we can still get some good numbers this month. Seen quite a few newbies round these parts in the last few months - maybe some would like to come along  

Same time, same place: 7.15 pm onwards, Thursday 24th August at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield junction.

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Essex, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in  Where are all you Oxonites? 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

Nice big car park and they even reserve us a nice big eating area. 

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat, a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
ttvic
Mrs & Mr phodge
thebears & Miss bears
markTT225
R6B TT
neil millard tt
W7 PMC
was (fingers crossed)
TTej (maybe!)
spilmah


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will turn up to make sure you are not left on your Jack Jones.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: Thanks Vic  Was getting a bit worried there!

Really sorry I couldn't make it last night - just so tied up with getting the house ready to sell that I struggle to get any time for myself at the moment


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I've been told I'd better get over here to the events section, so I guess I'd better come!

Mr & Mrs phodge will be there....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I've been told I'd better get over here to the events section, so I guess I'd better come!


Quite right too! 



phodge said:


> *Mr & Mr* phodge will be there....


Did something happen on your holiday that you'd like to share with the group :? :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told I'd better get over here to the events section, so I guess I'd better come!
> ...


I might share it - if I get the free drink that I missed out on!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Might do :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

BUMP 

me + one (well ok Miss Bears)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> BUMP
> 
> me + one (well ok Miss Bears)


  +  (one for each of you :roll: )

Any more for any more?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP
> ...


Where is every one?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Exactly what I was wondering :?

Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello

Echo Echo Echo Echo Echo


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm here.......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I'm here.......


Hi Penny  ...but we already know your coming :roll: :wink:

Where's everbody else :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Maybe they're not coming because I am...???? :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Maybe they're not coming because I am...???? :wink:


David may draw in a few if he turns up in the Mental Evo :mrgreen:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure it could be arranged..... :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ttvic said:
 

> I will turn up to make sure you are not left on your Jack Jones.


Many a true word said in jest

How about a road block to divert all those TT drivers that drive straight by the Pub?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Well I suppose I better do my bit to keep the numbers up :roll: :wink:

Add me to the list please mate 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey Mark. Is that sig pick taken after all your hard work with the Swissol??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I will turn up to make sure you are not left on your Jack Jones.
> ...


Excellent idea Vic  Know any lorry drivers? :lol:



markTT225 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Well I suppose I better do my bit to keep the numbers up :roll: :wink:
> 
> Add me to the list please mate 8)


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

We've got a live one - don't let him get away :lol:

Thanks Mark


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I should be ok for this Paul so long as I get back from Dublin in time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> I should be ok for this Paul so long as I get back from Dublin in time


Great news Rob - will Mrs R6B be joining us too?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I should be ok for this Paul so long as I get back from Dublin in time
> ...


Dunno - might bring the GF instead


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Bring both to help Paul get the numbers up :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Are the twins coming then Vic? :lol: :wink:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Will be there but may be late.Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> Will be there but may be late.Neil


Nice one Neil - we'll save you a place


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Paul (W7PMC) is staying down in Bracknell over night so might join us for the evening.

Any late-comers fancy coming along?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Glad is getting darker so you can all see my latest mod for longer


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

thebears said:


> Glad is getting darker so you can all see my latest mod for longer


Was mod might that be ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Glad is getting darker so you can all see my latest mod for longer
> ...


Correct :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


(o) ----OOOO---- (o)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo coming.

See you at 7:15 

Ps. Car is minging as she's done 400miles this week in crap weather


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Isn't this tonight now...???

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Isn't this tonight now...???
> 
> :wink:


Edited just for you Penny  Only just got back on here as I've been out all morning.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Defo coming.
> 
> See you at 7:15
> 
> Ps. Car is minging as she's done 400miles this week in crap weather


Excellent news - see you later Paul. You might have me pestering you for a ride in the Bimmer though - I'm sure we can forgive a little muck :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Defo coming.
> ...


Shame on you Paul, allowing dirty cars at one of your meets.... 

To the back of the class. [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thebears said:


> Shame on you Paul, allowing dirty cars at one of your meets....
> [smiley=deal2.gif]


I cant guarantee my wheels will be clean :roll: :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any TT's would be welcomed at a Surrey meet


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

was said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on you Paul, allowing dirty cars at one of your meets....
> ...


My front wheels always seem to be caked in brake dust since the remap!  :roll:

Hope the weather improves as it's looking a bit murky at the moment here (but then again, Stevenage always looks murky!).

See you all later


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, mine is hopefully going to be sparkling cos'm just off to clean it now.....and the weather is looking fine ATM [smiley=sunny.gif]

See you all later


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Defo coming.
> ...


No problem. See you tonight.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone for coming last night - fantastic to see so many people there.  Was a good night 

Paul - as we said last night, your M5 is one seriously bonkers car - fantastic power and the sound is just superb. I want your 'massage' seats in my TT :roll: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Ditto

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The M5 was [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry this is late, (internet probs AGAIN!! :evil: )

Great Night Paul  really enjoyed it.

Hope everyone had a safe journey home.

Sam XX


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry my post is late. Been a little snowed under with work & baby illness issues.

Had a great time. Company, cars & food were excellent. Brought back all those memories of why i first bought & fell in love with TT's.

Glad those that came out for a mini-hoon enjoyed it.


----------

